# Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort now Hilton branded - questions & thoughts



## mjc775 (Aug 22, 2022)

LTVR is now "Hilton Vacation Club Lake Tahoe Resort" as we found out at check-in. I've been somewhat following the HGV Max "upgrade" and have decided that for a couple of reasons seen on TUGBBS, it does not make sense for us. Specifically, we are silver members thanks to club combinations. Also, we frequently use the Loyalty upgrade to upgrade the room at the time of making the reservation. From what I can tell, if we "upgrade" to HGV Max, we would lose silver status, and the ability to upgrade rooms at a deep discount. Of course we could buy more points - but we're not doing that.

We heard at VIP check-in/presentation reservation that Hilton members will get a new 15-month reservation window. Has anyone else heard/confirmed that?

Now my thoughts after staying at LTVR for about 7 years every summer. Deluxe rooms are pretty much impossible to reserve, even at midnight 13-months in advance. But we've been able to book deluxe rooms on short notice via Expedia. It seems like they attract people in with deluxe rooms, but once you buy-in and become an "owner" - the available rooms (standard) are less-than-stellar. Or maybe it's because we're not Platinum members. It seems like bait-and-switch to me. It's not just this resort either. Other properties we've stayed at, the first reservation was a great room. But for later reservations at the same resort, we always seem to get a crappier room. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## winger (Sep 21, 2022)

mjc775 said:


> ..
> m. . But for later reservations at the same resort, we always seem to get a crappier room. Anyone else notice this?


No


----------



## Duh (Sep 25, 2022)

mjc775 said:


> LTVR is now "Hilton Vacation Club Lake Tahoe Resort" as we found out at check-in. I've been somewhat following the HGV Max "upgrade" and have decided that for a couple of reasons seen on TUGBBS, it does not make sense for us. Specifically, we are silver members thanks to club combinations. Also, we frequently use the Loyalty upgrade to upgrade the room at the time of making the reservation. From what I can tell, if we "upgrade" to HGV Max, we would lose silver status, and the ability to upgrade rooms at a deep discount. Of course we could buy more points - but we're not doing that.
> 
> We heard at VIP check-in/presentation reservation that Hilton members will get a new 15-month reservation window. Has anyone else heard/confirmed that?
> 
> Now my thoughts after staying at LTVR for about 7 years every summer. Deluxe rooms are pretty much impossible to reserve, even at midnight 13-months in advance. But we've been able to book deluxe rooms on short notice via Expedia. It seems like they attract people in with deluxe rooms, but once you buy-in and become an "owner" - the available rooms (standard) are less-than-stellar. Or maybe it's because we're not Platinum members. It seems like bait-and-switch to me. It's not just this resort either. Other properties we've stayed at, the first reservation was a great room. But for later reservations at the same resort, we always seem to get a crappier room. Anyone else notice this?



Why would you want a Deluxe room? Deluxe units have a view of the trees whereas some Standard units have a view of the lake. Best units there are 619, 621, 623, 519, 521, and 523, all Standard units.


----------



## winger (Sep 25, 2022)

Duh said:


> Why would you want a Deluxe room? Deluxe units have a view of the trees whereas some Standard units have a view of the lake. Best units there are 619, 621, 623, 519, 521, and 523, all Standard units.


The Deluxe rooms have the nice jetted tub and single bed in the 2nd bedroom


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 25, 2022)

mjc775 said:


> LTVR is now "Hilton Vacation Club Lake Tahoe Resort" as we found out at check-in. I've been somewhat following the HGV Max "upgrade" and have decided that for a couple of reasons seen on TUGBBS, it does not make sense for us. Specifically, we are silver members thanks to club combinations. Also, we frequently use the Loyalty upgrade to upgrade the room at the time of making the reservation. From what I can tell, if we "upgrade" to HGV Max, we would lose silver status, and the ability to upgrade rooms at a deep discount. Of course we could buy more points - but we're not doing that.
> 
> We heard at VIP check-in/presentation reservation that Hilton members will get a new 15-month reservation window. Has anyone else heard/confirmed that?
> 
> Now my thoughts after staying at LTVR for about 7 years every summer. Deluxe rooms are pretty much impossible to reserve, even at midnight 13-months in advance. But we've been able to book deluxe rooms on short notice via Expedia. It seems like they attract people in with deluxe rooms, but once you buy-in and become an "owner" - the available rooms (standard) are less-than-stellar. Or maybe it's because we're not Platinum members. It seems like bait-and-switch to me. It's not just this resort either. Other properties we've stayed at, the first reservation was a great room. But for later reservations at the same resort, we always seem to get a crappier room. Anyone else notice this?



What does LRVR stand for and is it in the north or south? Just wondering because there are very few timeshares on the north side and many on the south side. North side is generally much more desirable and more expensive for homes.


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 25, 2022)

LTVR was Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort (a Diamond Resort).  It is in South Lake Tahoe.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 25, 2022)

Will Hilton publish any information on the internet just for their new acquistion DRI owners to navigate their  Hilton Vacation timeshare system.


----------



## Duh (Sep 25, 2022)

winger said:


> The Deluxe rooms have the nice jetted tub and single bed in the 2nd bedroom



I'd rather use the hot tub down by the pool and have a magnificent view myself.


----------



## winger (Sep 25, 2022)

Duh said:


> I'd rather use the hot tub down by the pool and have a magnificent view myself.


I go there enough, I can live with either,  but I prefer the view


----------



## mjc775 (Sep 26, 2022)

Duh said:


> Why would you want a Deluxe room? Deluxe units have a view of the trees whereas some Standard units have a view of the lake. Best units there are 619, 621, 623, 519, 521, and 523, all Standard units.


We also prefer to have the jetted tub, separate shower and bigger kitchen included with the Deluxe units. Is there a map anywhere that shows which units are Standard and which are Deluxe?


----------

